
How to Handle a Narcissist - spiky_simon
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/03/01/how-to-handle-a-narcissist/
======
johnl
That's a good list of suggestions to deal with difficult people. Getting
flustered sure isn't the answer. When I am having difficulties with someone
and they say: I have no idea what you’re talking about, it's red flag time,
and I'll tell myself I will have to handle this person differently..

